# Medahl Dam



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm planning on coming down and going over to the Medahl Dam to do some fishing this coming weekend. I planned on going over to the kentucky side. Anybody fish out there? Any suggestions on where to go around the dam, what to use, or anything else. I planned on fishing for hybrids, white bass or sauger. What is biting the best there? I've never been there before so anything would be a great help.


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

I went down this afternoon, the water was up and murky, but the hybrids, stripers and white bass were hitting good for a couple hours then turned off. Biggest was a 19" striper, also caught a 13" white bass my biggest yet! Tossing slab spoons as far as you could throw them it was interesting having to dodge all the trees floating around...


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are the white bass finally starting to bite agian for their fall run? Or is it still to early to catch any in big numbers?


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What are the river conditions looking like? I was wondering if the drop in temp this past week has improved fishing lately. Anybody been out in the area recently that may have any tips? Hoping to make it down there this weekend, didn't get a chance to go last weekend. Too much calc hw.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've been on the Ohio side a few days in the last week and not much action. A few white bass and some sauger. I did have one big fish bend my hook out (cheap hook I think) and lost it about 20 feet out. I think it was a hybrid, but could have been a drum...I got a glimpse as it jumped when throwing the hook 

I might go down again this evening if I have time or maybe tomorrow morning. If I make it down, I'll post the results. The last few days have been really cool and maybe has turned on the fish....at least I hope  The water temp is below 75 now...dropped a couple of degrees in the last few days. Check out the sticky post from Tee for links on temps, levels, etc.


CW


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anybody have any suggestion on which side is better? Oh or Ky? Looking to get into some Hybrids, white bass or eyes.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kentucky side by a wide margin. You will waste your time on the Ohio side. There is no running water on that side of the river. The Kentucky sides offer you a lot more fishing. Also, the shore line is not mud but stones and rock.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I hit the OH side for a couple of hours this morning and didn't do any good. Water is low and not much current.

As for which side to fish, it depends on the water level. I don't fish the KY side much since the dam is only about 5 minutes from my house (on the OH side)  If the water level is up some, maybe 16-19 feet, the higher the better as long as you can get to the water, the OH side does pretty well. I think the KY side is difficult to fish when the water is really moving. The OH side has the protection of the lock.

I also fish the OH side to avoid the crowds, but at the expense of more, larger fish I think! As for the shoreline, I disagree with soua0363 assessment of "shore line is not mud but stones and rock". The OH side is plenty rocky just past the end of the lock wall. You might walk through 20-30 yards of sand/mud, but otherwise it is rock....and it helps if you are part goat because they are sometimes difficult to walk 

One more note on the OH side. Fishing right at the lock wall isn't very productive. I usually have to move down the bank quite a ways to find where the main river current connects back with the bank after going around the lock wall. I've caught some decent hybrids at that point and a whole bunch of white bass. Althought today even that didn't help.

BiteMyLine, good luck if you go this weekend. Post back and let me know how you do. I'm on vacation for a week, so hopefully the action picks up while I'm gone.


CW


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What are they hybrids biting on? I used to throw casting spoons, jigs , inline-spinners and husky jerks and often on a launcher at the greenup damn and did good. If anybody has any suggestions on what to throw for the hybrids at medahl that would be great.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What are the water conditions looking like near the Medahl?


----------

